# 3 Points/Dollar: AGR Mastercard Purchases (ended 12/31/18)



## PRR 60

All purchases made with the Bank of America AGR Mastercard with transaction dates between 11/5 and 12/31/18 will receive 3 AGR points per dollar. All cardholders are automatically activated for this offer.

AGR Holiday Offer


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Dang, my medical bills are paid off and my car repairs.


----------



## nshvlcat

Great timing for me. My house insurance is due.


----------



## Rail Freak

There truly is a Santa Claus, should we compliment Mr. Anderson? I'm not sayin, I'm just sayin!!!! 

Who would make the decision to run an AGR Promo,such as this?

Thanx


----------



## TinCan782

Dang! Had a two week vacation with several hotels, food, etc. last month...that would have been nice.

Well, I did get 2 points per dollar on the hotels as it was.

Still, the three points until the end of the year will be nice.


----------



## cpotisch

YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                        

Ok, I’m done.


----------



## TinCan782

PRR 60 said:


> All purchases made with the Bank of America AGR Mastercard with transaction dates between 11/5 and 12/31/18 will receive 3 AGR points per dollar. All cardholders are automatically activated for this offer.
> 
> AGR Holiday Offer


Kinda mis-leading... the banner on the page says "Earn *3X* Points" while the fine print does say 3 points per dollar. 3X points (9 for Amtrak travel; 6 for other travel) would really be nice!


----------



## cpotisch

FrensicPic said:


> Kinda mis-leading... the banner on the page says "Earn *3X* Points" while the fine print does say 3 points per dollar. 3X points (9 for Amtrak travel; 6 for other travel) would really be nice!


It is sort of phrased in an odd way in the fine print as well:



> Earn 3 points per dollar (consisting of 1 base point and 2 bonus points) for all Net Purchase transactions


At first I read that as saying that you get 2 bonus points on top of what you'd already get, so I thought it meant 3 points/dollar on non-travel purchases, 4 points/dollar on travel-but-not-Amtrak purchases, and 5 points/dollar for Amtrak purchases. Why doesn't it just say 3 points per dollar, total, for any purchase?


----------



## TinCan782

cpotisch said:


> It is sort of phrased in an odd way in the fine print as well:
> 
> At first I read that as saying that you get 2 bonus points on top of what you'd already get, so I thought it meant 3 points/dollar on non-travel purchases, 4 points/dollar on travel-but-not-Amtrak purchases, and 5 points/dollar for Amtrak purchases. Why doesn't it just say 3 points per dollar, total, for any purchase?


1 base point and 1 or 2 bonus points (for a total of 2 or 3 points) is how it posts now (prior to this promo) on my AGR account web page.


----------



## scrollmaster

FrensicPic said:


> Dang! Had a two week vacation with several hotels, food, etc. last month...that would have been nice.
> Well, I did get 2 points per dollar on the hotels as it was.
> Still, the three points until the end of the year will be nice.


Same here.. I just finished two-week vacation with Amtrak myself.. At least I got Double days.


----------



## daybeers

Woot woot!


----------



## bratkinson

Unfortunately, the 7th is the cutoff for my BofA Amtrak card.  I'm about to buy tix WNL-PHL RT, so I'll have to wait another month to find out if I got 3, 5 or 6 points per dollar purchase.  NUTS!


----------



## Bex

This is amazing! I wonder why I wasn't sent anything? I will definitely be switching some category usage over from other cards (eg, my Amazon card gives 2% at gas stations and drug stores) to the Amtrak card.

I only wish it had happened before I paid the balance on my new roof last month... would have given me an additional 17k points.


----------



## bratkinson

Bex said:


> This is amazing! I wonder why I wasn't sent anything?


I'm wondering the same thing.  Perhaps they didn't have someone available to compose and create a mass emailing?  Or else, we'll get it a week or two after the fact...just like the monthly 'AGR point balance statements'


----------



## benale

This began November 5th
I m travelling Amtrak through the 15th I paid for this trip with my card two months ago so I got triple points for Amtrak travel and it is still during Double Days. This is the first bit of positive news since Anderson became CEO Time to buy stuff.


----------



## PRR 60

Bex said:


> This is amazing! I wonder why I wasn't sent anything?


It was mentioned in the November AGR eNewsletter that was received yesterday. (11/8).


----------



## Railroad Bill

Paid for cruise fares which provided extra points for travel..hotels, etc before the Nov 5 date and then more after that.  May get that extra Amtrak trip this year after all.


----------



## the_traveler

But if it began on the 5th, what good is telling you on the 8th? I bought things on the 6th, but used another card because I didn’t know of this promotion.

i use to get a monthly newsletter with my cable bill where I lived before. In the October newsletter it may have had “On 10/6” or “20% off the 10/13 show”. Trouble is that the October statement comes on 10/25!


----------



## TEREB

PRR 60 said:


> All purchases made with the Bank of America AGR Mastercard with transaction dates between 11/5 and 12/31/18 will receive 3 AGR points per dollar. All cardholders are automatically activated for this offer.
> 
> AGR Holiday Offer


Wish I knew this before I paid off my cruise


----------



## scrollmaster

TEREB said:


> Wish I knew this before I paid off my cruise


At least the cruise is travel and gets 2pts per$ spent so pretty decent. I went ahead and paid half of my cruise balance today. And while not happy about it I had to replace my tankless water heater today as well so the 3pts some benefit to my expense.


----------



## Bex

PRR 60 said:


> It was mentioned in the November AGR eNewsletter that was received yesterday. (11/8).


Yes, I saw that but the eStatement  is mostly a sum up of your month plus other marketing that is similar month-to-month. I'd have thought they'd send out something that big as its own email, like they do Double Days. For many people, this will be much, much bigger than DD, so I am still surprised.


----------



## bratkinson

Bex said:


> Yes, I saw that but the eStatement  is mostly a sum up of your month plus other marketing that is similar month-to-month. I'd have thought they'd send out something that big as its own email, like they do Double Days. For many people, this will be much, much bigger than DD, so I am still surprised.


I usually disregard the whole thing as I've usually made a couple of trips since the end of the month before I get their monthly eStatement.  But after seeing PRR 60s' remark about it  being on the monthly statement, I went back to the 'trash' folder and there it was, buried in a less than 2x2 box was the 3x points deal.  Perhaps someone at AGR is thinking they have to pay by the 'column inch' like newspapers for internet advertising?

One question I have is: who is paying for the extra points?  BofA or Amtrak AGR?  They're basically 'giving away money' and as everyone knows, it doesn't grow on trees or come out of color laser printers (without going to jail).  So, exactly whose money is paying for it?  If you consider that Amazon, Walmart and other major retailers are now offering FREE shipping on everything for the holidays, and now with 'free' extra points, it would seem the retailers are far more 'eager' this year to get everyones' shopping dollars than previous years.  The extra-early 'black Friday' sales is another indicator that the retailers are all 'hungry' for your money.  So maybe they're the ones paying BofA?  Or are they simply looking for everyone to run up a balance they can't pay off each month and BofA gets the interest?


----------



## Anderson

And I wish I'd seen this...my weekend in Atlanta would have gone on that card.

Ah, well...I'll be dumping everything else I can onto it (in a drive for the remaining TQPs I can get on my card).


----------



## JayPea

Good deal. I put everything I can, rent excepted, on my card. And with Christmas coming up, that will mean that much more in points. And perfect timing as I intend to, right after the first of the year, line up a Spokane-Seattle-Chicago round trip via the EB, CS, and CZ.


----------



## Anderson

Also, just a note: Alaska Airlines has a buy points promotion going on right now (the cost-per-point is about $0.0198 after taxes at the highest purchasing level), so this actually makes pumping something like that worthwhile (since you'll walk away with enough AGR points generated to either pull a gift card, at $0.03 in value, back or get AGR travel for more).  So this is...er...broken.


----------



## cpotisch

Anderson said:


> Also, just a note: Alaska Airlines has a buy points promotion going on right now (the cost-per-point is about $0.0198 after taxes at the highest purchasing level), so this actually makes pumping something like that worthwhile (since you'll walk away with enough AGR points generated to either pull a gift card, at $0.03 in value, back or get AGR travel for more).  So this is...er...broken.


What are those Alaska points worth, though?


----------



## Anderson

@cpotisch:
(1) On the one hand, TPG puts their value at about 1.8 cents per mile.  On the other hand, I've been able to get _far_ more from that out of them in the past (as a rule, their partner redemptions are a better deal, particularly on Cathay Pacific, and CX availability is pretty good*).  I would probably peg judicious use of them at about $0.03 vis-a-vis what you'd "normally" pay (for example, I am _not_ valuing a Cathay Pacific First seat JFK-YVR at the $4000 sticker price...I'm putting it more in line with a normal "domestic" lie-flat First seat heading out to the West Coast (so $1000-ish), so the 35,000 miles probably come to around $0.03 in value).  Yes, I've done that trip (twice) before.
(1a) So, to analyze a hypothetical transaction above:
-You pay the $1773.75 for 90,000 Alaska miles (60,000 "purchased" plus 30,000 "bonus").  Cost is $0.0198/mile**
--Taking 1.8 cents/mile, you're looking at $1620 in value.
--Taking 3.0 cents/mile, you're looking at $2700 in value.
-On the side, you get 5,321.25 AGR points.
--On a "bad" redemption (gift cards), that's $53.21 in value.
--On a "good" redemption (non-Acela Amtrak travel), that's probably around $160 in travel (remember, it's $0.029/point...but you've inherently got the credit card so there's the 5% points rebate).

* And I'm quietly ignoring my Emirates award jackpot.
**Technically $0.0197083..., but I choose to round off unfavorably here.

(2) Moving to an "internal" AGR purchase (since that's all in-house):
-You pay $1131 for 39,000 AGR points (30,000 "purchased" plus 9,000 "bonus").  The cost-per-point is $0.029.
-On the side, you get an additional 3,393 points (so, 42,393 points total).  This gives you a grand total of $0.0267/point.


----------



## neroden

Nobody will ever give me a high credit limit, so I pay for major expenses by check, but I might as well max out my rather low credit limit this month...

I will say that on redemptions, for the last several years I've consistently gotten the best value (dollars/point) on LSL or Empire Service business class for some unknown reason.  So I've been making all my business class reservations by points, while doing sleeper and coach purchases with dollars.

(Oh, I just figured it out.  It's because of the NARP discount if I'm alone  / the disabled+companion discount if I'm with Bitsy.  The discount is apparently worth significantly more on sleeper and coach and significantly less on business class, for some reason, but none of the discounts apply to points purchases.)

I don't think it's worth going out of my way to get more points since I have 122,000 and only three sleeper trips planned next year...


----------



## me_little_me

neroden said:


> Nobody will ever give me a high credit limit, so I pay for major expenses by check, but I might as well max out my rather low credit limit this month...


Have you tried paying the major expenses you could pay by credit card to the credit card company then you can charge the expense to the card which now has a credit.


----------



## neroden

To clarify, I'm talking order of magnitude differences. Large enough that I'd actually lose significant amounts of interest by prepaying rather than paying when due.  I wrote a single check larger than my entire credit card limit recently.

Credit card companies don't like me because I don't carry balances and I don't incur fees.  I just accept that at this point.

Merchants prefer checks anyway since they don't have to pay credit card merchant fees, so I like to oblige them.  Sometimes they give me a discount because of that.


----------



## Rail Freak

PRR 60 said:


> All purchases made with the Bank of America AGR Mastercard with transaction dates between 11/5 and 12/31/18 will receive 3 AGR points per dollar. All cardholders are automatically activated for this offer.
> 
> AGR Holiday Offer


I got my monthly BOA bill(November charges) this morning & there was no bonus !!!  :angry:


----------



## Rail Freak

Just got off the phone with BOA & AGR! Neither party said the Holiday Offer was theirs!!! So, I'm sitting here very disappointed!!! :angry:


----------



## TinCan782

My BofA statement from 23 Nov generated extra AGR points. Posted as usual to my AGR account (4 separate entries where I usually have two entries).


----------



## Rail Freak

FrensicPic said:


> My BofA statement from 23 Nov generated extra AGR points. Posted as usual to my AGR account (4 separate entries where I usually have two entries).


Are you saying that you got the bonus pts.?


----------



## PRR 60

Rail Freak said:


> I got my monthly BOA bill(November charges) this morning & there was no bonus !!!  :angry:


On my paper (PDF) bill, the AGR points are at the end under "Your Reward Summary." There should be a line for "Base Purchase Points" and another line for "Bonus and Promotional Points."  That is where the extra points showed up.  My points calculated exactly for the triple points promotion starting with transaction dates 11/5/18 and later.  The points posted to AGR.


----------



## TinCan782

Rail Freak said:


> Are you saying that you got the bonus pts.?


It appears so. On November 24 I had 4 transactions posted to my AGR account where I normally have two transactions listed (base points plus the extra (second) points per dollar for my commuting expenses which are 2 points per dollar). When I have Amtrak charges, there is a third posting to my account (for the third point per dollar)


----------



## PRR 60

The promo shows the "AGR World Mastercard."  That is the $79 annual fee card.  The no-fee card is the "Platinum" Mastercard.  I wonder of the 3x promo is only for the Wolrd card with the $79 annual fee?

EDIT: The main promo page shows both cards, so my short-lived theory is false.


----------



## Rail Freak

I have both & used both in november!


----------



## PRR 60

Rail Freak said:


> I have both & used both in november!


On your credit card statement, does anything show under "Bonus and Promotional Points?"


----------



## Rail Freak

I called BofA back & fortunately found a rep that knew her stuff. She said for some reason my cards showed that they  weren't registered for bonus points Promo! She put in a request for the points & registered my cards for the remaining portion of the promo! She said it would take up to 10 days for my bonus points to show on my AGR account!!! 

I've noticed, the older I get, the less patience I have!!!!!! I'm glad I pursued it & not just give up!!!


----------



## TinCan782

Rail Freak said:


> I called BofA back & fortunately found a rep that knew her stuff. She said *for some reason my cards showed that they  weren't registered for bonus points Promo*! She put in a request for the points & registered my cards for the remaining portion of the promo! She said it would take up to 10 days for my bonus points to show on my AGR account!!!


Good thing you caught it. Wonder how many more cards out there are not (mysteriously) registered!


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> I called BofA back & fortunately found a rep that knew her stuff. She said for some reason my cards showed that they  weren't registered for bonus points Promo! She put in a request for the points & registered my cards for the remaining portion of the promo! She said it would take up to 10 days for my bonus points to show on my AGR account!!!
> 
> I've noticed, the older I get, the less patience I have!!!!!! I'm glad I pursued it & not just give up!!!


So will you be getting all your bonus points or just points from future purchases before the deadline?


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> So will you be getting all your bonus points or just points from future purchases before the deadline?


I'll be getting everything!!!


----------



## the_traveler

I didn’t know you “had to register” for the 3X? :huh:

by what I saw directly from AGR, all purchases qualify. And NOTGING was said about you having to register!


----------



## cpotisch

the_traveler said:


> I didn’t know you “had to register” for the 3X? :huh:
> 
> by what I saw directly from AGR, all purchases qualify. And NOTGING was said about you having to register!


Yeah, that’s how I understood it as well. It actually explicitly said that anyone with the card is automatically qualified and entered into it. :wacko:


----------



## Rail Freak

the_traveler said:


> I didn’t know you “had to register” for the 3X? :huh:
> 
> by what I saw directly from AGR, all purchases qualify. And NOTGING was said about you having to register!


It said you didnt have to register, that was just the language the rep used!!?!?


----------



## benale

I really wish the terms were better understood. I recall reading you didnt have to sign up and I even called BOA and they said it was automatic. My points post in a few days. Since I found out about the promotion I ve been using the card extensively. Those points better show up!


----------



## Rail Freak

benale said:


> I really wish the terms were better understood. I recall reading you didnt have to sign up and I even called BOA and they said it was automatic. My points post in a few days. Since I found out about the promotion I ve been using the card extensively. Those points better show up!


Let us know if you have any problems! I guess I'll wear out the AGR Site for the next 10 days,LOL!


----------



## Bex

It is seriously hard to figure out how many I am supposed to get between all the levels and the promotion starting midway through my cycle. But I definitely got more than I was supposed to by a good amount so I guess that's a yes.

And no, you were not supposed to have had to sign up. Ridiculous that they tried to feed you that.


----------



## Anderson

I'm a few days off of points posting time (usually it's on the 8th/9th, but (1) it's still early "today" and (2) with the 8th being a Saturday there might be a day of lag).  By Monday I'll either be a very happy camper or have a rather fun (if polite) conversation with BofA.


----------



## TinCan782

Just checked my wife's AGR account. A bunch of points posted today. The BofA Card points bonus definitely is in effect!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

FrensicPic said:


> Just checked my wife's AGR account. A bunch of points posted today. The BofA Card points bonus definitely is in effect!


Just checked mine and the extra points are there for me too.     Now to wait for my other card to post later this month.


----------



## cpotisch

Points post with each monthly billing, right? Because we just got the bill for the AGR card, and no new points seem to have posted. But I guess considering a total of zero points posted (not even the standard 1 point per dollar sum), the bonus points aren’t necessarily the issue...


----------



## NW cannonball

cpotisch said:


> Points post with each monthly billing, right? Because we just got the bill for the AGR card, and no new points seem to have posted. But I guess considering a total of zero points posted (not even the standard 1 point per dollar sum), the bonus points aren’t necessarily the issue...


My card account closed yesterday and the statement isn't on BOA website yet, but rewards just posted as promised on amtrakguestrewards.com A pretty penny (apologies to Penney).

Thanks to all for the heads up on this one.  I now see the offer on amtrakguestrewards.com but didn't get (or didn't notice) the offer until I saw it here.


----------



## Anderson

Ok, my stuff posted in good order.  I moved a lot of stuff over to my card (and I'm planning to move some more along as well).  Unfortunately...*grumbles*  The TQPs don't land until January, possibly combining with another issue to screw me on status.

By way of an explanation, I'm presently at 1,000 CC TQPs.  I _should_ be at either 2,000 or 3,000 but a batch of them evaporated when I closed my redundant World card...and with the massive slug of spending I put on the card, I _really_ should be at 4,000 (since even with the second card's spending being AWOL, I was able to run over $10,000 over the one card; if I had a smooth mechanism for unloading gift cards, I'd be marching this offer in circles).  Overall I am at 14,635 TQPs (but with full CC spending credit, I would be at 17,635).  I therefore need 5,365 (but _should_ only need 2,365).  Setting aside probably 250-300 TQPs for a train ride up to DC next week, 2000-ish TQPs is basically a paid First round-trip WAS-NYP (and a nice way to kill X-mas since Mom, Dad, and my sister are flying to Florida that morning [1]).  $700.  Doable.  3000 TQPs probably involves a third leg back up to NYP or BOS, tagged with either an insane Johnny Cash trip on Delta or an afternoon at the JFK Virgin Clubhouse.  $1000.  Not happy about it, but doable.  5000 TQPs involves a lot of uncomfortable questions from your accountant.

[1] Due to my airline insanity, even if we're going the same place I tend to fly on my own...since Dad has the Companion Pass, they do WN while I do DL.


----------



## JayPea

Mine posted right on schedule. With Christmas shopping and now medical bills looming, I should get a wad more points by the end of the promotion.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

JayPea said:


> Mine posted right on schedule. With Christmas shopping and now medical bills looming, I should get a wad more points by the end of the promotion.


I hope your hospital bills faster than mine does so you can pay the bill and get the  points.


----------



## JayPea

AmtrakBlue said:


> I hope your hospital bills faster than mine does so you can pay the bill and get the  points.


Our hospital is very quick about wanting their money. You are barely out the door before the bill comes. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler

My hospital bills super quick. 

They sent me a statement last summer for my denied PT (“covered” by insurance). The statement was dated June 29 - it had a denied insurance payment on it dated June 30!


----------



## Bob Dylan

When I went to the Emergency Room for a very Painful Kidney Stone Condition, while I was waiting for treatment, a Clerk came and told me that my Insurance,wasn't going to cover this and that it would be approximately $6-$7,000, how did  I want to handle this??

Since they can't deny Emergency treatment @ a Public Hospital by Law, I told them I was broke and they went ahead and  treated me ( Excellent care)over a period of 8 Hours.

A week later I received a Statement from my Insurance Company and they had Paid the Hospital $12,000! 

Make America Great again! :help:


----------



## the_traveler

I had to have emergency care at a Chattanooga hospital a few years ago.

Per the insurance statement:


Amount submitted (for ER) - $1,000

Amount allowed - $200

They just wrote off $800!


----------



## Bob Dylan

the_traveler said:


> I had to have emergency care at a Chattanooga hospital a few years ago.
> 
> Per the insurance statement:
> 
> 
> Amount submitted (for ER) - $1,000
> 
> Amount allowed - $200
> 
> They just wrote off $800!


They didn't take Points! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler

No need! 

I have such good insurance that I owe nothing - even no deductible! No one refuses the_traveler! h34r:


----------



## cpotisch

OK, so we just looked over our November AGR card statement, and the bonus points were not in there. 

So my dad called Bank of America, and after a pretty long wait, an agent finally picks up. So he explains the situation to the agent and how the deal explicitly says that card holders are supposedly automatically signed up for it. The agent then informed us that the points and the deal are all done by Amtrak, despite the fact that it was clearly a BoA card statement listing the points we got, with the description "Points sent to Amtrak".

We were skeptical, but assumed that an employee of the company providing the card would probably know this (pretty basic) stuff, so dad called AGR, and of course the AGR agent informed him that they knew for a fact that the offer was through BoA, and that's who has to deal with it. So dad calls BoA back, and has to wait for 45 minutes to wait for an agent, to which he once again explains the situation and the fact that the previous agent screwed up and directed him to AGR, and finally that second BoA agent (thankfully) went and and registered us for the deal and guaranteed us retroactive bonus points, which should post within 10-14 days. 

Two morals of this story:


Apparently Amtrak is not alone in having phone agents that don't understand how things work.

EVERYBODY who has the AGR card should check their card statements (the full PDF version), and make sure that you are receiving the bonus points. If you are not "registered" to this supposedly-automatic promotion, call Bank of America, explain the situation, and DO NOT let them direct you to AGR. Good luck.


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> OK, so we just looked over our November AGR card statement, and the bonus points were not in there.
> 
> So my dad called Bank of America, and after a pretty long wait, an agent finally picks up. So he explains the situation to the agent and how the deal explicitly says that card holders are supposedly automatically signed up for it. The agent then informed us that the points and the deal are all done by Amtrak, despite the fact that it was clearly a BoA card statement listing the points we got, with the description "Points sent to Amtrak".
> 
> We were skeptical, but assumed that an employee of the company providing the card would probably know this (pretty basic) stuff, so dad called AGR, and of course the AGR agent informed him that they knew for a fact that the offer was through BoA, and that's who has to deal with it. So dad calls BoA back, and has to wait for 45 minutes to wait for an agent, to which he once again explains the situation and the fact that the previous agent screwed up and directed him to AGR, and finally that second BoA agent (thankfully) went and and registered us for the deal and guaranteed us retroactive bonus points, which should post within 10-14 days.
> 
> Two morals of this story:
> 
> 
> Apparently Amtrak is not alone in having phone agents that don't understand how things work.
> 
> EVERYBODY who has the AGR card should check their card statements (the full PDF version), and make sure that you are receiving the bonus points. If you are not "registered" to this supposedly-automatic promotion, call Bank of America, explain the situation, and DO NOT let them direct you to AGR. Good luck.


This sounds exactly like my experience. I've also learned that after calling BoA, you should receive a letter stating they are on it (solving the issue). Also, those 10 - 14 days are business days!!! (I'm still waiting) :angry:


----------



## the_traveler

I just got my statement from last month.

It’s kind of hard to determine, because some were 1/$, some were 2/$ and some were 3/$, but I am satisfied that I got 3/$ for all. It listed as


Points for purchases = 356

bonus points = 837 (to get all purchases to 3/$)


----------



## John Bredin

neroden said:


> Credit card companies don't like me because I don't carry balances and I don't incur fees.  I just accept that at this point.


I don't carry balances (ever ever ever!) or incur fees, either, but the credit card companies seem to like me just fine.


----------



## the_traveler

Same here!

Your credit score improves with full ontime payments. That’s why I have a high FICO score.


----------



## cpotisch

It just is frustrating that they advertised this as “Your card is already activated for this offer. No action is needed”, when clearly that is not the case. I guess they’re counting on people buying a crapload of stuff and simply assuming that they got the points they were promised. Pretty scummy, IMHO.


----------



## the_traveler

No.

Until I read it here on AU, I didn’t know about it. (I did later get an email.) I didn’t use it all that much, but I still got the 3X.


----------



## cpotisch

the_traveler said:


> No.
> 
> Until I read it here on AU, I didn’t know about it. (I did later get an email.) I didn’t use it all that much, but I still got the 3X.


Still, it says in the notice that people are supposed to automatically get points, and look what happened to Rail Freak and I. They shouldn’t say that people are automatically registered for the promo when that is not necessarily the case.


----------



## the_traveler

I never registered!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

cpotisch said:


> It just is frustrating that they advertised this as “Your card is already activated for this offer. No action is needed”, when clearly that is not the case. I guess they’re counting on people buying a crapload of stuff and simply assuming that they got the points they were promised. Pretty scummy, IMHO.


I didn't register and I got the extra points so it's not "clearly that is not the case".


----------



## cpotisch

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just is frustrating that they advertised this as “Your card is already activated for this offer. No action is needed”, when clearly that is not the case. I guess they’re counting on people buying a crapload of stuff and simply assuming that they got the points they were promised. Pretty scummy, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't register and I got the extra points so it's not "clearly that is not the case".
Click to expand...

I meant that that's clearly not the case _for everyone. _Obviously plenty of people were automatically entered into it, but mine and Rail Freak's experiences show that that definitely isn't guaranteed.


----------



## siena1965

got my bonus points would be nice if Amtrak does this a few times a year.


----------



## Anderson

Well, my TQPs have now mostly posted in good order (2000 showed up), so it looks like I'll just have to bulldoze my way to SE.


----------



## TinCan782

siena1965 said:


> got my bonus points would be nice if Amtrak does this a few times a year.


I believe this is a BofA program, not Amtrak.


----------



## Anderson

It's a BofA program.  How much involvement Amtrak/AGR had is unclear.  Remember, functionally (IIRC) BofA buys a large sum of points which it then "sells" to credit card users for using the card.


----------



## cpotisch

Anderson said:


> It's a BofA program.  How much involvement Amtrak/AGR had is unclear.  Remember, functionally (IIRC) BofA buys a large sum of points which it then "sells" to credit card users for using the card.


It is a BoA program, but apparently quite a few BoA agents don’t know that. I emphasize that if anyone else hasn’t gotten the bonus points and is calling to have that fixed, DO NOT let them route you to AGR.


----------



## Rail Freak

Well, it's been 10 business days since my inquiry!!!! Points Please!!!!


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> Well, it's been 10 business days since my inquiry!!!! Points Please!!!!


Fingers crossed (for both you, and me)!


----------



## George K

This promotion was too good to pass up. I spent a lot of money on non-perishables, buying through the portal whenever I could.

I also (ahem) paid my 2019 real estate taxes and (ahem) my estimated income taxes using the credit card. Yeah, I had to pay a "convenience fee" for those two, but it was cheaper than buying points outright, and through all these purchases, I accumulated enough points for a bedroom in one zone travel.

Oh, wait....


----------



## Rail Freak

I couldnt wait any longer & called B of A again. They said that they had sent me a letter on the 18th which I have not received (this is the 22nd)!!! The rep told me they will be correcting my account on the next billing cycle (the next time they post my points) which should be Jan 6 or 7! Looks like I have another 2 weeks to wait!!!  Glad I dont need those points for a quick trip! ( but I guess I shouldnt complain IF I end up getting the Pts.!)  hboy:


----------



## pennyk

I just checked my account and it looks like the points posted "as advertised."


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> I couldnt wait any longer & called B of A again. They said that they had sent me a letter on the 18th which I have not received (this is the 22nd)!!! The rep told me they will be correcting my account on the next billing cycle (the next time they post my points) which should be Jan 6 or 7! Looks like I have another 2 weeks to wait!!!  Glad I dont need those points for a quick trip! ( but I guess I shouldnt complain IF I end up getting the Pts.!)  hboy:


So I guess they just pulled that 10-14 day figure out of thin air? It really seems odd that you’re getting different answers each time you call. I recommend you call them again, just to see if you get the same answer two times in a row...


----------



## Bex

I would not hesitate to take things up the chain with BoA. I once had a situation where I had a simple question (does a certain vendor count as "other travel") and the rep put me on hold, then came back and said it was an Amtrak question and he'd be bringing in an Amtrak person, then simply forwarded my call to AGR and hung up. I couldn't believe it. So I submitted a complaint and was contacted by an exec at BoA who was familiar with my call (she'd clearly listened to a recording of it) and was incredibly apologetic and told me they'd be "taking care of it internally." I felt pretty satisfied.


----------



## TinCan782

Just checked. Got my Dec 23 closing statement points. Nice seeing a five-digit point award!


----------



## NorthShore

The promotion runs through Dec. 31, yes?


----------



## TinCan782

NorthShore said:


> The promotion runs through Dec. 31, yes?


Yes


----------



## copyright1997

Boy, is my Amtrak BOA card getting a work out as a result of this deal.


----------



## Rail Freak

Well,Well,Well, I called BofA this morning and spoke with a manager. He informed me that I was not eligible for this promotion (neither card). He said they had contacted Amtrak to see who was eligible & I was not on the list! When I asked to talk with someone  else, he said there was no one else!!! Then he said "Have a great day"


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> Well,Well,Well, I called BofA this morning and spoke with a manager. He informed me that I was not eligible for this promotion (neither card). He said they had contacted Amtrak to see who was eligible & I was not on the list! When I asked to talk with someone  else, he said there was no one else!!! Then he said "Have a great day"


Oh crap. Maybe you’ll get a different answer if you call again? I’m freaking out right now.  :unsure:


----------



## Rail Freak

I'm currently on hold with Amtrak! I'll let ya know as soon as I find out!


----------



## Rail Freak

Amtrak is making a note to my account & is going to investigate from their end. I should call them back in 48 hrs.!!!


----------



## Rail Freak

Do you think calling Customer Relations would help? Anyone have that phone #?


----------



## the_traveler

The number for Amtrak Customer Relations is just the regular 1-800 number, and then ask the agent to be connected to Customer Relations.

I do not understand that manager’s explanation. You mean there is “a list” that has thousands of names of who is “eligible” and who is not? :huh:  He is saying that the list is given to EVERY manager at BOA in EVERY location and he read the ENTIRE list? :huh:


----------



## TinCan782

Rail Freak said:


> Do you think calling Customer Relations would help? Anyone have that phone #?


Perhaps. I see this program as a BofA program. How were members somehow missed, dropped, excluded? BofA knows who the AGR members are (your number is on your card) just as AGR knows who the members are.



Rail Freak said:


> Well,Well,Well, I called BofA this morning and spoke with a manager. He informed me that I was not eligible for this promotion (neither card). He said they had contacted Amtrak to see who was eligible & I was* not on the list*! ﻿When I asked to talk with someone  else, he said there was no one else!!! Then he said "Have a great day"


 "Not eligible"? The "list"? The list is the full membership list. Every member is eligible was my understanding AND, everyone is automatically registered!

AGR and/or BofA missed something (dropped members) here regarding "registering" members for this promo.


----------



## Rail Freak

The list is probably an AGR # list.?.? What aggravates me are the reps (both BofA & AGR)that know nothing of the Promo, especially the BofA rep who said my points would be corrected the next billing cycle & later a manager told me that was not true!!!! Which means the rep was giving me a BS Story!!! I hope no one else gets this Song & Dance Crap, it's very frustrating (to be nice)!!!


----------



## scrollmaster

Has to be really frustrating. And even if they do award you the points the program will be over and no chance to plan best use of spending to maximize AGR points like you would have if you knew your purchases were being honored.


----------



## cpotisch

FrensicPic said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think calling Cust﻿omer Relations would help? Anyone have that phone #?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. I see this program as a BofA program. How were members somehow missed, dropped, excluded? BofA knows who the AGR members are (your number is on your card) just as AGR knows who the members are.
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,Well,Well, I called BofA this morning and spoke with a manager. He informed me that I was not eligible for this promotion (neither card). He said they had contacted Amtrak to see who was eligible & I was* not on the list*! ﻿When I asked to talk with someone  else, he said there was no one else!!! Then he said "Have a great day"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not eligible"? The "list"? The list is the full membership list. Every member is eligible was my understanding AND, everyone is automatically registered!
> 
> AGR and/or BofA missed something (dropped members) here regarding "registering" members for this promo.﻿
Click to expand...

This! Or maybe they’re just being dishonest and assumed that most people wouldn’t check to see if the points posted, and so they could promise them to everyone but not give them to some. I don’t know the whole story, but it’s really really frustrating, regardless of the actual reason for it. The promo literally says “Your card is already activated for this offer. No action is needed.” That seems pretty clear to me, so in my opinion, BoA is either completely incompetent or dishonest. Either way, I’m pissed. :angry:


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Did you get an email telling you that your spending on the credit card until December 31 would earn 3x points? I did.  I think what you should do is examine your next BoA statement where it lists points earned.  Usually there are two lines with one line being your purchase amount at 1x point for your purchases and the second line will be the bonus of 2x points for your qualifying purchases. The statements are available on line.


----------



## Rail Freak

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Did you get an email telling you that your spending on the credit card until December 31 would earn 3x points? I did.  I think what you should do is examine your next BoA statement where it lists points earned.  Usually there are two lines with one line being your purchase amount at 1x point for your purchases and the second line will be the bonus of 2x points for your qualifying purchases. The statements are available on line.


No, I never received an e-mail. The way I found out about it was through AU.


----------



## TinCan782

Rail Freak said:


> No, I never received an e-mail. The way I found out about it was through AU.


Although I have been receiving the bonus points, I too never received an email and, as with Rail Freak, I learned about it through AU. I did see the the promo when I went to the AGR website though.


----------



## scrollmaster

FrensicPic said:


> Although I have been receiving the bonus points, I too never received an email and, as with Rail Freak, I learned about it through AU. I did see the the promo when I went to the AGR website though.


I also never received an initial email before it started and found it on the AGR site myself. I did get a follow-up email in late November reminding me that I had till December 31st to learn the 3x points but I never saw an email prior to that one.


----------



## Rail Freak

FrensicPic said:


> Although I have been receiving the bonus points, I too never received an email and, as with Rail Freak, I learned about it through AU. I did see the the promo when I went to the AGR website though.


I never saw it on the AGR Site


----------



## TinCan782

This morning 12/27...0930 Pacific Time


----------



## cpotisch

FrensicPic said:


> This morning 12/27...0930 Pacific Time
> 
> View attachment 11824


That has been there all along. The issue is that certain people aren’t getting the points it promises.


----------



## Rail Freak

FrensicPic said:


> This morning 12/27...0930 Pacific Time
> 
> View attachment 11824






FrensicPic said:


> This morning 12/27...0930 Pacific Time
> 
> View attachment 11824


I still can't find it on my account!(maybe because I'm not registered) This also states that it's only for the WORLD CARD!!!

Also notice the World Card is pictured, where as both cards are pictured in the Original Post by PRR60


----------



## TinCan782

cpotisch said:


> That has been there all along. The issue is that certain people aren’t getting the points it promises.


Yes, this was in response to Rail Freak who stated he did not see this banner on the AGR website.


----------



## George K

Here's a screenshot from PRR60's link:


----------



## TinCan782

George K said:


> Here's a screenshot from PRR60's link:
> 
> View attachment 11831


Doesn't specify one card or the other...the illustration appears to show both cards.


----------



## Rail Freak

What has been there all along?


----------



## Rail Freak

Why am I getting the feeling BofA isnt responsible for this mess?


----------



## Rail Freak

For you folks that have the Platinum Card, did you receive bonus points for November's purchases?


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> Why am I getting the feeling BofA isnt responsible for this mess?


BoA is running this promo and paying for the points, so I don’t see how anyone else would be at fault here.


----------



## cpotisch

FrensicPic said:


> Doesn't specify one card or the other...the illustration appears to show both cards.


And yet in the other picture, it seems to be saying that it is exclusive to the World MasterCard. Inconsistency is running wild.


----------



## TinCan782

cpotisch said:


> And yet in the other picture, it seems to be saying that it is exclusive to the World MasterCard. Inconsistency is running wild.


Perhaps my logon "knows" I have a World Card.  h34r: I dunno!


----------



## Rail Freak

FrensicPic said:


> Perhaps my logon "knows" I have a World Card.  h34r: I dunno!


In my situation, I have both cards & I'm seeing nothing in my AGR account site, no e-mails, NOTHING !!!  :angry2:


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> BoA is running this promo and paying for the points, so I don’t see how anyone else would be at fault here.


Wanna make a little wager???


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I got the bonus points for both of my cards.


----------



## NorthShore

Rail Freak said:


> For you folks that have the Platinum Card, did you receive bonus points for November's purchases?


I've been getting bonus points just fine.


----------



## trainman74

Rail Freak said:


> For you folks that have the Platinum Card, did you receive bonus points for November's purchases?




Another data point: I have only the Platinum version, and I did get bonus points.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

cpotisch said:


> And yet in the other picture, it seems to be saying that it is exclusive to the World MasterCard. Inconsistency is running wild.


In the ad at the beginning of the AGR webpage, BOTH CARDS ARE SHOWN.  It is that the Platinum is shown behind the World card with a little of the right side of the Platinum card sticking out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tennessee Traveler said:


> In the ad at the beginning of the AGR webpage, BOTH CARDS ARE SHOWN.  It is that the Platinum is shown behind the World card with a little of the right side of the Platinum card sticking out.


I no longer have the World Master Card, just the Platinum, but Automatically  received ALL my Triple Points on my last Statement with 4 more days to go in the Promotion.


----------



## cpotisch

Tennessee Traveler said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet in the other picture, it seems to be saying that it is exclusive to the World MasterCard. Inconsistency is running wild.
> 
> 
> 
> In the ad at the beginning of the AGR webpage, BOTH CARDS ARE SHOWN.  It is that the Platinum is shown behind the World card with a little of the right side of the Platinum card sticking out﻿.
Click to expand...

There are two pictures.

Picture 1 shows only the World MasterCard and says the following: “Hurry! Use your *Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard* to earn 3 points per $1 spent on every purchase through December 31.”

/monthly_2018_12/agr.jpg.0a5def67b12be0b6e44f9a6445a2390b.jpg

Picture 2 shows both cards and says the following: “Make every purchase count through your *Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard*. Start shopping today and you’ll earn 3 points per $1 spent on every purchase. No action is needed. Your card is already activated for this offer.”

/monthly_2018_12/1950156300_ScreenShot2018-12-27at12_13_20PM.png.a3a71e22eb64e834aa8fcabc06b47d8e.png

Inconsistency my friend! Inconsistency!


----------



## George K

My World Card posted the points plus the two point bonus on the 18th of December - I expect to get a similar bonus for money spent between the 18th and the 31st as well. I used to pay my real estate taxes for next year.

My Platinum Card posted points plus the two point bonus today (closed on the 28th). That card goes back into the drawer. I used to pay my estimated 4th quarter income taxes a few weeks ago.

Yeah, I paid the fee for using the cards to pay taxes, but was a lot cheaper than buying points.


----------



## Rail Freak

48 Hrs. is up & I called Amtrak back. This time I asked for Customer Relations. Although very nice , the rep. said they were only for settling problems with actual travel! She transferred me  to AGR. 

The AGR agent informed me that my situation was still PENDING! However the rep. was extremely pleasant & sounded as though she really wanted to help me solve the issue. She asked for all the info that I could give her. So, I went into my spiel for the umpteenth time!!! She even wanted BofA's case #s so she could pass all the info along to the Operations Dept.,handling the case!

This seems to be the end of my options!!!!!  :unsure:


----------



## cpotisch

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Inconsistency my friend.  Not sure we can be friends since every comment I make is "corrected" by you.  Sorry I am not consistent enough for you.


I wasn’t saying anything about you being inconsistent. I was saying that the two pictures there, produced by AGR (or BoA or whoever) are inconsistent!


----------



## scrollmaster

It doesn't even read like you were addressing him personally. Not sure why he took it that way.


----------



## me_little_me

cpotisch said:


> That seems pretty clear to me, so in my opinion, BoA is either completely incompetent or dishonest.


I've known that for over a year now since my wife and I started having trouble with BoA. I basically gave up on them since then, refusing to use the card (I closed  my pay card account after the first incident) except for the direct Amtrak travel charges. We stared using them as soon as I found out about the 3X deal but as of today, that use is over and they go back in the dresser. I can't wait until Amtrak changes to another vendor instead of BankOfSleaze.


----------



## Rail Freak

Another Billing Cycle has come & gone. Once again , no Bonus Pts.! Once again, I called AGR & once again, they say they'll pass it along to a supervisor! :wacko:  I guess I'm just S... Out of Luck!!! Did everyone receive their points?


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> Another Billing Cycle has come & gone. Once again , no Bonus Pts.! Once again, I called AGR & once again, they say they'll pass it along to a supervisor! :wacko:  I guess I'm just S... Out of Luck!!! Did everyone receive their points?


We haven't received ours. We are going to fight them on this. :angry:


----------



## scrollmaster

cpotisch said:


> We haven't received ours. We are going to fight them on this.


I've been receiving my points fine on both the card I have and my wife card. But this came in this morning and if the base points are one point, seems like I'd be missing a few on my bonus points for it to be three points on any purchase.


----------



## jebr

Anything from January 1 - 5 (not sure if purchased or cleared) wouldn't count towards the 3 per dollar bonus. That's probably the discrepancy.


----------



## scrollmaster

You are right..


----------



## Dan O

Mine came in fine today for the period through 12 31 2018.


----------



## JayPea

Mine came in right as scheduled today.


----------



## Rail Freak

OK, I can't let this go! I called AGR this morning. This agent allowed me to send an e-mail to her with the Link that was on PRR 60's original post. She then came back to me stating her supervisor is taking this to the "Powers That BE"!?!?? What is different about this call is, she gave me her supervisor's name & said for me to give him till Friday, then call him if I hadn't heard from him.

I hope I'm not boring everyone with my situation, I just hope this might help others, if needed!!!


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> OK, I can't let this go! I called AGR this morning. This agent allowed me to send an e-mail to her with the Link that was on PRR 60's original post. She then came back to me stating her supervisor is taking this to the "Powers That BE"!?!?? What is different about this call is, she gave me her supervisor's name & said for me to give him till Friday, then call him if I hadn't heard from him.
> 
> I hope I'm not boring everyone with my situation, I just hope this might help others, if needed!!!


You're definitely not boring me. We are not going to stop until we get these ******* points, or at minimum get our sign-up fee back. :angry:


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> You're definitely not boring me. We are not going to stop until we get these ******* points, or at minimum get our sign-up fee back. :angry:


When did you sign up for the card?


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely not boring me. We are not going to stop until we get these ******* points, or at minimum get our sign-up fee back. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you sign up for the card?
Click to expand...

I think we got it in late October?

The fact is, if BoA is going to lie about promotions or at minimum completely screw them up, to get us to purchase stuff, we don't want the card and we don't want to deal with them. Our Visa Amazon card offers a MUCH better deal than that standard 1 point per dollar on the AGR card, but since we thought we'd be getting 3 points per dollar until the end of the year, we made all our Black Friday purchases with it. Otherwise, we would have used the Amazon card.

So the fact that BoA was dishonest (or perhaps just completely incompetent) meant that we gave _them _all this money, and we got a worse deal. That is unacceptable.


----------



## PRR 60

cpotisch said:


> I think we got it in late October?


Maybe that's the issue. If you got the card in late October, your first statement would not have been until sometime in November.  It is possible that the promo was only for "current cardmembers" and, having not received and paid a statement, maybe you were not considered a current cardmember at the start of the promotion on 11/5.  Just spitballing.

Regardless, I would suggest considering Hanlon's razor. "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


----------



## jebr

PRR 60 said:


> Regardless, I would suggest considering Hanlon's razor. "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


Agreed. BoA definitely seems to lead a bit towards the "stupidity" column when I've worked with them. I had a dispute over something I purchased ($24) that wasn't working and the seller wouldn't respond, and BoA wanted me to have someone make a certified letter proving it wasn't working and how much it would cost to fix. I certainly get that generally that's what you need, but given the cost and the fact that I did have one response from the seller saying they'd send a replacement but never did, it seems to me that they should've defaulted towards granting the dispute without that sort of hoop. A call did rectify that, but it still left a weird taste in my mouth.



cpotisch said:


> Our Visa Amazon card offers a MUCH better deal than that standard 1 point per dollar on the AGR card, but since we thought we'd be getting 3 points per dollar until the end of the year, we made all our Black Friday purchases with it. Otherwise, we would have used the Amazon card.


I'm curious how you're seeing that the Amazon card (at least the one through Chase - I'm not aware of any other ones) has better rewards for everyday purchases. Certainly it's better on Amazon-specific purchases, but everyday purchases only earn 1%, and even gas stations, restaurants, and drugstores only earn 2%. I generally value an AGR point, if I'm using them for trips I'd spend cash on otherwise, at around 2.5 cents. (They redeem for a bit more, but since there's certain discounts and restrictions on AGR points that aren't there as much on paid trips, I drop a bit because of that.) If you value AGR points at that rate, there's very few cards that will grant that on everyday spend. That said, I may still switch away from it as I may be traveling Amtrak less and other points are more closely aligned to future trip goals, but if you're able to redeem them on trips you would've purchased with cash anyways, the BoA AGR card has a very strong return on everyday purchases.


----------



## cpotisch

PRR 60 said:


> Regardless, I would suggest considering Hanlon's razor. "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


That's why I said "or perhaps just completely incompetent", albeit in parentheses.


----------



## cpotisch

jebr said:


> That said, I'm curious how the Amazon card has better rewards for everyday purchases. Certainly it's better on Amazon-specific purchases, but everyday purchases only earn 1%, and even gas stations, restaurants, and drugstores only earn 2%. I generally value an AGR point, if I'm using them for trips I'd spend cash on otherwise, at around 2.5 cents. (They redeem for a bit more, but since there's certain discounts and restrictions on AGR points that aren't there as much on paid trips, I drop a bit because of that.) If you value AGR points at that rate, there's very few cards that will grant that on everyday spend. That said, I may still switch away from it as I may be traveling Amtrak less and other points are more closely aligned to future trip goals, but if you're able to redeem them on trips you would've purchased with cash anyways, the BoA AGR card has a very strong return on everyday purchases.


Hmm, I didn't realize that you only get 1-2% back with the Amazon card. My parents just said that that card is a much better deal, and went from there. My guess as to why he said that is that we take Amtrak VERY rarely, so it may be months or sometimes even years before we can utilize those points. Meanwhile we order stuff from Amazon every week or two. I guess for them, the imminent usefulness of those points more than compensates for not receiving as many.


----------



## jebr

cpotisch said:


> Hmm, I didn't realize that you only get 1-2% back with the Amazon card. My parents just said that that card is a much better deal, and went from there. My guess as to why he said that is that we take Amtrak VERY rarely, so it may be months or sometimes even years before we can utilize those points. Meanwhile we order stuff from Amazon every week or two. I guess for them, the imminent usefulness of those points more than compensates for not receiving as many.


That certainly could be. It's also a good deal for Amazon and Whole Foods purchases, especially if you're a Prime member (where there's 5% cash back earning on those purchases.) If you take Amtrak rarely (and especially if you'd earn points faster than you'd use them) it's not as good of a deal, especially since there's no promise that the points will still be worth what they are today 6 months or a year from now.


----------



## Rail Freak

I received my Platinum card when AGR switched from Chase & received the World card this past August!


----------



## Rail Freak

OK, I called AGR & talked with the supervisor handling my case. He told me that BofA has not gotten back to them yet but they (AGR) will contact them & try to find out why they had not issued my Bonus Pts. He apologized & said that AGR will  call me back today. He stated that he was trying to go through the proper channels BUT that he would see to it that I receive my Points, one way or the other!!! WHEW!!!!! Now let's see what the day brings!


----------



## me_little_me

There is always this route:

https://www.helpwithmybank.gov/complaints/index-file-a-bank-complaint.html

I'm not sure that's the group to which I complained about BoA's non-responsiveness to an issue. I do know that once I complained, BoA did finally contact me. They ended up, as "gesture of customer relations", refund the late fees and penalties, but never did admit that the ACH deposit which my credit union said arrived on time did in fact do so and admit fault.


----------



## benale

I received my last statement yesterday and I did not receive the bonus 3X the points. I received 4000 points. I used the card extensively in December. Booking eight hotel nights and $600 on a cruise gave me 4000 points alone. I called BOA and they directed me to AGR and nobody helped me. I should have received at least twice the points. What other recourse is there?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones, I've received all of my points for the Promo. ^_^

I used to have both cards but dropped the Fee  World Card after the first year due to the fact I don't ride Amtrak nearly as much as I did under AGR I.


----------



## cpotisch

benale said:


> I received my last statement yesterday and I did not receive the bonus 3X the points. I received 4000 points. I used the card extensively in December. Booking eight hotel nights and $600 on a cruise gave me 4000 points alone. I called BOA and they directed me to AGR and nobody helped me. I should have received at least twice the points. What other recourse is there?


So this makes three.  :unsure:  Keep calling BoA (this is not an AGR issue) and have them open a case for this. Keep calling and make sure they don't send you to AGR. Other than that...good luck.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I got my statement and got the 3x bonus with no problem. I normally only use my card for Amtrak trip purchases but I used my card a good bit for regular non Amtrak purchases the much of December including paying my property taxes with the card.


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor

Both my card and my wife's card received all of the points due with no problems.


----------



## Rail Freak

SUCCESS!!!!!    

I finally received all Points owed to me. 

It took me almost 2 months, but finally after a zillion phone calls AGR pulled the trigger & gave me the points, even though BoA said I was not eligible!!!


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> SUCCESS!!!!!
> 
> I finally received all Points owed to me.
> 
> It took me almost 2 months, but finally after a zillion phone calls AGR pulled the trigger & gave me the points, even though BoA said I was not eligible!!!


Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!

Maybe we will be able to get them, after all.  

EDIT: Wait, so you had to actually get them from AGR? I thought they explained it was a BoA thing...?


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> Maybe we will be able to get them, after all.


Good Luck! I almost gave up, several times!


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> EDIT: Wait, so you had to actually get them from AGR? I thought they explained it was a BoA thing...?


Yes, AGR gave them to me.( actually entered the pts. to my account while I was on the phone with them) BoA said I wasn't eligible, End Of Story!


----------



## scrollmaster

Rail Freak said:


> Yes, AGR gave them to me.( actually entered the pts. to my account while I was on the phone with them) BoA said I wasn't eligible, End Of Story!


Outstanding!! Glad you finally suceeded.. I have always found AGR easy to work with especially with travel planning, changes in travel plans, paying with $'s or points or vouchers, etc. The only time I ever had a mixup with points was my first ever Amtrak LD trip. I had zero Amtrak experience and booked a 30 day trip around large part of US with Amtrak Vacations, at the time thinking they were a part of Amtrak. Not only did they screw up my itinerary which I never got corrected completely but I only received points for the first half of the trip. AmVac was useless helping and after several calls was told to call BofA and after finally getting a supervisor was informed the points for that trip was awarded and couldn't be changed. Calling Amtrak I found equally as useless. I saw a seperate number for AGR and a long conversation later she needed to talk with supervisor and call me back. Less than an hour later it was fixed.


----------



## cpotisch

I am so happy right now!

My dad just texted me:



> Bank of America just called to give me an update. They explained you needed to be invited, etc. but as a gesture of good will they would “meet me halfway” and give me 2,000 more points. I pushed back, got him to visit
> https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/cardholderholidayoffer, explained that that site is run by a company with legal and financial ties to this card, how it contains terms and conditions that were very clear and presumably reviewed by lawyers, and that while they may have wished they included terms about needing to be invited or wished they had made this page something you only saw after you logged in, they did neither of those things and I would only accept all the points as the fair and appropriate outcome. And he said yes!
> 
> So the remaining 6,960 points will post to our account in next billing cycle. I am going into a meeting now and can’t talk but we won!


Interestingly, unlike the experience [email protected] Freak[/USER] had, we had to go through BoA to get the points, not AGR. It also appears that they didn’t actually retroactively register us for the offer and give us the points that way, but rather just gave in and decided to award us the points manually. This seems to indicate that BoA _intended_ the promo to just be for "eligible" cardholders who were specifically selected for it, and just completely (or intentionally) forgot to say to so. Hmmm.


----------



## cpotisch

Points posted last night!!!!!!! Life is good.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

Does anyone have the full terms and conditions that were listed underneath the screenshots that have been posted of the offer "banner"? I went through my statements from November and December purchases and while I did get some bonus points, assuming from the 3x offer, I am still missing just under 15,000 points. Want to have all bases covered and the terms and conditions before calling BofA and/or AGR to settle the issue.


----------



## Rail Freak

FreeskierInVT said:


> Does anyone have the full terms and conditions that were listed underneath the screenshots that have been posted of the offer "banner"? I went through my statements from November and December purchases and while I did get some bonus points, assuming from the 3x offer, I am still missing just under 15,000 points. Want to have all bases covered and the terms and conditions before calling BofA and/or AGR to settle the issue.


https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/cardholderholidayoffer


----------



## PRR 60

FreeskierInVT said:


> Does anyone have the full terms and conditions that were listed underneath the screenshots that have been posted of the offer "banner"? I went through my statements from November and December purchases and while I did get some bonus points, assuming from the 3x offer, I am still missing just under 15,000 points. Want to have all bases covered and the terms and conditions before calling BofA and/or AGR to settle the issue.


From AGR email dated 11/14/2018:



> Terms and conditions:
> To be eligible for this offer, your account must be open with active charging privileges. Earn 3 points per dollar (consisting of 1 base point and 2 bonus points) for all Net Purchase transactions (purchases less credits, returns and adjustments) with a transaction date of November 5, 2018 through December 31, 2018. We reserve the right to verify eligibility of all transactions. If your account is converted to a different rewards program or to a card without a rewards program during the offer timeframe, the offer is no longer valid. This offer is non-transferrable. All terms of your Program Rules apply.


----------



## siena1965

hoping boa does this again this year has anyone seen anything yet


----------

